# Bullfrogs



## jordo (Dec 23, 2006)

Went looking for snails last night after the rain and found 2 Eastern Bullfrogs, Limnodynastes dumerilii.
enjoy.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 23, 2006)

How big do they get?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 23, 2006)

Are they the same as the banjo or pobblebonk frog jordo?


----------



## tan (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pics!!


----------



## jordo (Dec 23, 2006)

mitchdiamond said:


> How big do they get?



Not completely sure but these two were quite large, probably about 7-8cm long and obviously a bit bulky as well.


----------



## jordo (Dec 23, 2006)

junglepython2 said:


> Are they the same as the banjo or pobblebonk frog jordo?



Yes as far as I know they are all the same thing.


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 23, 2006)

*pobblebonk*

Over here in WA we call Limnodynastes dorsalis a pobblebonk, common names just cause confusion...hehe.

Jordan


----------



## jordo (Dec 23, 2006)

urodacus_au said:


> Over here in WA we call Limnodynastes dorsalis a pobblebonk, common names just cause confusion...hehe.
> 
> Jordan



Well WA are a few hours behind so ours was a pobblebonk first 
Na, I know what you mean look at stumpies for example!

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 23, 2006)

Aren't bull frogs found in america? 
Looks like some of the pobblebonks I find while working.


----------



## jordo (Dec 24, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Aren't bull frogs found in america?
> Looks like some of the pobblebonks I find while working.



Probably a different species with the same name, thats why latin names are important so we don't confuse ourselves 
Not entirely sure on there distribution but it probably is the same species as the frogs you find, like I said they are also called banjo frogs and pobblebonks.


----------



## weptyle (Dec 24, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## jordo (Dec 24, 2006)

hodges_399 said:


> nice pics !!
> but god there ugly lol
> 
> thanks
> ..<>brad<>..



Ugly? What pics are you looking at?


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 24, 2006)

he might be looking at his own pic jordo, 

great pics mate, and great looking frogs, or should we say nice pobblebonk, pmsl......


----------

